# Pixie house WIP



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

So, this is the new prop I've started with my niece. Originally I hadn't planned on doing something of this scale, but when I saw the abandoned framework at Curbie's I couldn't leave it there.

For those of you who don't remember, my haunt features a pixie. We're taking major creative liberties and assuming that she can make herself bigger or smaller and this is the house that the Orphanage built for her.

This is our pixie---> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25714

This is the beginning of the house. We've put in some 'flooring' and a 'backdrop' which is pretty much extra fabric I had laying around the house. It fits in perfectly with the other pieces we've created.









Then my minion and I put our heads together and came up with some cool furniture for our 'pixie house'









That is her coffee table, bed, and Loveseat.









This has become my favorite piece. It's was an unfinished jewelry box from Hobby Lobby. We painted it green and added some flower embellishments and some sliders on the bottom. And then I added a 'mattress and pillow' set for her to sleep on. And yes, what single pixie wouldn't have a picture of a male pixie for her to dream about at night? LOL. So we googled it and found this picture which I scaled down to miniature size along with a picture of a lily and pasted it on.









This is just a side view to show off the flower embellishments.

As we go along, it will be decorated for Halloween, this is just how far we've gotten.

What do ya'll think? Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The furniture is charming and I love the extra detail of the pin-up pixie picture. It's such a teenage pixie girly thing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So creative!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Roxy and Hairazor!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creative! great job.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love making those type of things. You girls did a super job. Very creative, and I love your pixie also.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwwww...Dark Angel that is too cool. I love all your attention to detail! Very well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just thought of something - a girly pixie really needs a princess phone in her bedroom. Very "50s retro


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Side note, what does WIP stand for? Work in progress?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! We've got loads more to go! And LH, Yeah, it means Work In Progress. We really appreciate the kind words!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it! You are so creative, and the detail is lovely!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Being into miniatures myself, you're off to a good start, nice work!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice job, looks amazing. I made my daughter a fairy house for her 5th bday. Fun stuff to make.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

My niece and I love that picture, it gives us lots of ideas! Oh and that's a very pretty fairy house!

Thanks everyone for the kind words! It means a lot to us!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Oh and that's a very pretty fairy house


Ya not exactly hauntforum worthy on a scary/creepy level.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

true, but this gave me and my minion some more ideas!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking good, and it's so fun to share the memories of building something cool with someone else. Nice to see the fairy folk represented on Halloween also.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The house was neccesary when Eolande came to stay at the orphanage. She's an asset to our orphanage and the house is well worth it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Got some more stuff done today. as you can see, we've added curtains,the rug, blanket,picture, and a hook for her to hang stuff from. I love how this is coming together!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

you are talented DA,love the furniture,well done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a duty to report that the Huskey somehow demolished the bed and the table, and I wasn't able to fine replacements for them (the table is easily remade and I'll get to it later) 
This is the replacement furniture

This bed is a different direction then going with an unfinished jewelry box. This frame is an old flower-shaped ashtray that i found at good will. I santized it and then put some more of the fabric and used the pillow from the old bed to make it look better.









This is something I'd planned from the beginning. It's a sort of vanity, and let's face it, every female pixie needs a mirror to apply her pixie dust and to fix her hair. 
This is pretty much a paper mache round box bought at Hobby Lobby which I painted blue and then added a strand of beads from a necklace I never wear anymore. Of course, on top is the casing from my old facial powder compact that I've long since moved on from. I cut out a piece of foam in the right shape, then painted it with some silver nail polish and added some blue glitter I had around the house.


----------

